# Letter to the people of the United States of America and Canada



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

This nice informative letter from the Master of Marietje Marsilla: Msgfromcaptmarietje.jpg 
attached, was posted today on Duluth Shipping News. 

http://duluthshippingnews.com/

Also see:

http://danservangent.nl/

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1299008

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1473174

2010 Netherlands built and flag Marietje Marsilla

http://7seasvessels.com/?p=81165

Quote:

General Cargo Ship MARIETJE MARSILLA Flag: Netherlands/Delfzijl. Call SignCIE
Built by Barkmeijer Stroobos BV, Stroobos, Netherlands, Yard-No.320
5418 GT, 8334 dwt – 121.93 x 15.2 x 9.5m – Draught 6.98m
Engine: MAN Diesel AS, 2999 kW, 14 kn
Completion:04th Nov. 2010
Owneranser Van Gent M.A. CV., Delfzijl, Netherlands.
Manager:Wagenborg Shipping B.V., Delfzijl, Netherlands.

Unquote.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice letter. As far as I'm concerned, the Dutch are always welcome in the United States. I've been to the Netherlands many times during the 30 years I spent at going to sea; to Rotterdam, Europort and Amsterdam, and we were always welcome there. I can think of plenty of other countries I've been to about which I could not say as much.


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting, Greg. My business partner is Dutch, and I find them to be excellent businessmen and fine people, as Captain Henk certainly is.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Great people. tough to negotiate a deal with but once it is done, it is done forever.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Great letter. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Ken Newham posted a ten minute video he shot on Ms Marietje Marsilla, while the vessel was transiting from the Lake Superior anchorage to the Duluth Port Terminal.

http://duluthshippingnews.com/

Really interesting bridge, the whole crew eat their meals on the bridge.

Greg Hayden


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Most interesting. I take ot the ship came across the Atlantic and into the Great Lakes.
Shortly after ww2 when I was 3rd mate in Anglo American Oil I sailed with a 2nd mate who had joined a tanker built in Duluth and they saild it down to Chicago and then via the Sanitary Canal and the rivers - down the Mississipi to the G of Mexico. Some years ago I tried to find its route and got some very interesting information. It incuded the fact that in ww2 submarines were built onLaker Michigan (Enewitok ?) and sailed down the same route.
Interesting business.


----------

